# Eclipse or Netbeans in MAc OS X



## jsn (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi all.

I need to develop a project in java, using GUI and database access, that will run in windows/linux. What do you recommend Netbeans or Eclipse ?

Thanks
jsn


----------



## texanpenguin (Aug 10, 2005)

Eclipse is a very manageable, easy to adapt-to interface (though doesn't exactly "Blend" into the OS, from a UI POV).

I never really gave Netbeans a shot since Eclipse was so easy to start using.


----------



## Viro (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm an ardent Netbeans fan. I've found it to be much more responsive than Eclipse on my Mac, especially when your project starts to become larger than just a few files.

Also, the integrated GUI builder is a nice touch, allowing you to quickly prototype your interface.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 10, 2005)

Netbeans, netbeans, netbeans.  Runs slow on older hardware, decently fast on newer hardware.  Large project management is better than Eclipse.

For small Java projects, I would recommend a good text editor and command-line compilation... medium-size Java projects I would do in XCode... large Java projects I would do in Netbeans.


----------



## jsn (Aug 10, 2005)

it looks like Netbeans wins!!!


----------

